# TrueLumen Pro by Current USA



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am looking to replace my two 150W MH fixtures with something cooler (temp) and cost effective. I would like to try these out. Any thoughts? Is there a way to figure out LED - MH comparison so that I get as much if not more light over my tank?

http://www.current-usa.com/lighting/truelumen-pro-led-striplights/


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I bet there is a reason they have plastic plants in that aquarium ; ) 

Those arent high powered LED's.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

JustLikeAPill said:


> I bet there is a reason they have plastic plants in that aquarium ; )
> 
> Those arent high powered LED's.


I don't think so, I have seen them in person and they are pretty intense, the 12000k system is blinding. I just can not find any more literature about them.

If you watch the videos you can see a reef tank that is lit by nothing but these fixtures.

The 8000K are designed for planted tanks and is what I am interested in. But like I asked, how do I determine how much is equal to my current lighting system?


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm waiting for someone who has a PAR meter to buy one of these striplights and give us the real data on how powerful it is.

Actually, I have a PAR meter I just need the light


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Dave-H

where are you located at? I can probably get access to the light.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm in Denver, CO.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Dang too far


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

kwc1974 said:


> I don't think so, I have seen them in person and they are pretty intense, the 12000k system is blinding. I just can not find any more literature about them.
> 
> If you watch the videos you can see a reef tank that is lit by nothing but these fixtures.
> 
> The 8000K are designed for planted tanks and is what I am interested in. But like I asked, how do I determine how much is equal to my current lighting system?


I don't have a PAR meter but I do have a Milwaukee LUX meter you can borrow to compare. I am curious about the 8000K units also! It looks really clean over a rimless tank.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Bunbuku said:


> I don't have a PAR meter but I do have a Milwaukee LUX meter you can borrow to compare. I am curious about the 8000K units also! It looks really clean over a rimless tank.


Bunbuku
Long time, how are things

Mike at ADG was showing me these lights at our meeting last month and I have been doing research since. Email me about the lux meter.

We (Dave and I) have started a new club HAAPS. We have our next meeting March 26. Come by


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been interested in these lights since I saw them over the AGA tank. They really look sleek. I'll be interested to hear the skinny on them. Keep us posted!


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm tempted to order one just to try it out, and if the PAR sucks then return it. I have triangular tank and it' so hard to light!


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I bit the bullet and bought a 2 x 12 inch Truelumen PRO striplight today. They will be here next week and I'll do some PAR testing right away.

Even if I need more striplights then I would T5HO's to get the same effect, I still want the reduced HEAT because my tank cooks in the summer. We'll see soon!!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I jumped in as well, bought 4 48" strips. Will put on my 75g. I figured the same add in a couple of T5HO in the mix if the PAR is low. I am replacing HQI's so my heat, and light bill should go way down. Let me know what the par reading is. I am assuming you got the 8000k or the 12000k units. Where did you order yours?


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Got the 8000k from AquaCave. 

What are you initial impressions as far as the look/feel of the light, the spread, etc?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I looked a the pics on Aquacave. Looks like the strips are meant to be screwed under a canopy. Are you guys using the strips on a rimless tank? Will the strips adequately supported by the edges of such tanks?


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

Per the manufacturer, the little brackets can be turned 180 degrees and the lights can sit right on a glass top, which is my plan.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Still waiting for them to come in, I have seen the saltwater & 12000k at ADG and one strip really lights up a 75g store tank, but I have no seen the 8000k yet.

Bunbuku. I will be setting these up in a fixture. Have not yet decided on one yet


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Ohhhhh! temptation!


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Bunbuku said:


> Ohhhhh! temptation!


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

PAR testing results here. Not so good.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

what kind of par meter do you have and where did you get it?

i need to get one (oh the stuff you could do with it)
then...you could potentially make any canopy/hood you want

do you have ANY tools? everyone should love a good DIY project

especially with all of the blueprints out there online


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I have the Apogee PAR meter, which I purchased from them directly.

I love a good DIY project, but to make a canopy that looks decent and matches the stand will be a PITA and I don't have any carpentry tools. I have lots of DIY equipment - plumbing, electrical, no problem but not wood working


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the results, would be interested to see what the Current people's results look like.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

If you read the entire thread, the claimed manufacturer's PAR readings were 50 (using t5 reflectors). However, some are wondering if PAR readings are as critical with LEDs as they are with other bulbs.

Those Current USA TrueLumen Pro LED StripLights have caught my fancy. I have plenty of time to plan my aquarium, so I'm researching and reading all I can with no plans to purchase until I'm ready financially.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Eying these as well. Don't know if I should go with a MH system, or a t5+LED setup. The main thing I'm worried about is if the LED setup can reach down 20". Its nice that they have the shimmer effect like the MH.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Any updates on experience, PAR readings, pics of colors in the tanks?


----------

